# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Enigmat - Gjëzat 2

## Agim Metbala

*Enigmatë - gjëzëtarë të respektuar, fal angazhimit dhe kontritutit të Juaj në temën ENIGMAT, bashkarisht kemi dhënë një kontribut të çmuar në avansimin e disa enigmave - gjëzave, e sidomos të anagramit - ndërrimorit dhe enigmat - gjëza të tjerë, që bëjnë pjesë në familjen e anagramit - ndërrimorit, dhe ky kontribut dhe rezultat i arrijtur, nuk ishte i vogël për enigmatikën gjithëshqiptare.

Për një periudhë kohore të shkurtër (jo për lëvdatë), arijtëm shifra të lakmueshme - 200 faqe, mbi 3900 postime, mbi 35.000 lexues, këto janë parametrat e punës sonë të përbashkët që do t'i kishin dëshiruar edhe shumë tema të tjerë dhe autorë temash.

Me kërkesën e shumë enigmatëve - gjëzëtarëve, lexuesve të nderuar të Forumit shqiptar, të cilët janë të mrekullueshëm (edhe pse kam menduar se definitivisht e kam përfunduar temën), po hapi temën e re ENIGMAT - GJËZAT 2 , me shpresë se bashkarisht do të korrim suksese edhe më të mëdha, do të ecim drejtë avansimit të anagramit - ndërrimorit dhe enigmave - gjëzave të tjera.

Tema është e Juaj - në bazë të kërkesës së Juaj.

Ju përshëndes përzemërsisht dhe mirë u atgëtofshim bashkarisht....

Agim METBALA

Në vijim, po i postoj dy anagrame:

VADET J. XHEBRAJ,
Nuk e sajova shkelas;
Meqenëse e respektoj –
Këtë poet rahovecas!

Zgjidhja:........................

HAXHI VEHAP RUSI, 
Shkruan për mrekulli;
Ky shkrimtar shqiptar –
Shkruan edhe për fëmijë!

Zgjidhja?.........................


*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Mirëmbrëma anëtarët e "sofrës sonë", derisa Ju të paraqiteni, po i postoj edhe dy anagramet - ndërrimoret:


GANA, AKSI?
Mos u ngatërro Liri;
S’kemi të bëjmë me shtet –
Por me port në Japoni!

Zgjidhja?

ABI MINA?
Kujdes or mik;
Këtu kemi të bëjmë –
Me një shtet n’Afrikë!

Zgjidhja?*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Në vijim, po Jua postoj anagramin e mikut tuaj Adem GASHIT, që pak më parë madërgoi në MP:

Urim me një ndërrimor, me rastin e ndërrimit të moteve



DU-a YJE që shndrijnë,
Dua - hënën kur rrezon,
Dua - fëmijën, çiltërsinë
Dua - gjithça që gazmon.

 Dua - në arat bukatore,
Një pash trritet bereqeti.
Dua - vogëlushja Vitore,
Tkthej n Kosovë nga kurbeti.

 Dua - popullin tim të pa halle,
Të mbretërojë toleranca  mirëkuptimi,
Të këndojmë bashkë- të hadhim valle,

TRINË, NË NARTË VIE GËZIMI.



*

----------


## Çaushi

*SHUME URIME PER TEMEN E RE ....DHE PER NDERRRIMIN E MOTEVE!*

*HAXHI VEHAP RUSI,* 
Shkruan për mrekulli;
Ky shkrimtar shqiptar –
Shkruan edhe për fëmijë!

_Zgjidhja?.....................XHEVAHIR SPAHIU!_



*ABI MINA?*
Kujdes or mik;
Këtu kemi të bëjmë –
Me një shtet n’Afrikë!
*
Zgjidhja?--------------------NAMIBIA!--!?*


*GANA, AKSI?*
Mos u ngatërro Liri;
S’kemi të bëjmë me shtet –
Por me port në Japoni!

*Zgjidhja?---------------------NAGASAKI!*


*Me nderime i nderuar...!
Çaushi!*

----------


## Çaushi

> *
> 
> 
> DU-a YJE që shndrijnë,
> Dua - hënën kur rrezon,
> Dua - fëmijën, çiltërsinë
> Dua - gjithça që gazmon.
> 
>  Dua - në arat bukatore,
> ...


*Po provoj ....!!??*

*GËZUAR VITIN E RI, DY MIJË E NËNTË!*

----------


## Agim Metbala

> *Po provoj ....!!??*
> 
> *GËZUAR VITIN E RI, DY MIJË E NËNTË!*


*Mik i respektuar Çaush dhe pa dyshim zgjedhësi i pakontestueshëm nga të gjithë enigmatë - gjëzëtar që kanë defiluar në "sofrën tonë"...

Të gjitha zgjidhjet, sigurisht që janë të sakta...

Ju përshëndes me një anagram të dyfisht:

*

*KABIL SH. TENESI,
Këndon pa pra, 
Këngë tallava;
SENEKA SH. BILTI,
E anagramova edhe një herë,
Këndon me plot mall 
Ky këngëtar shqiptar!

Zgjidhja?...................*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Marshojmë bashkarisht përpara e në vitin vijues, t'i kalojmë rezultatet nga tema e parë...

*

*BOKA BRAJTNI,
Boka nuk është futbollist 
Por në NBA Basketbollist!

Zgjidhja?........................*

----------


## jul-linda

BOKA BRAJTNI,
Boka nuk është futbollist –
Por në NBA Basketbollist!

Zgjidhja?........................Kobi Brajant


Pershendetje z.Metbala .

----------


## Agim Metbala

> BOKA BRAJTNI,
> Boka nuk është futbollist –
> Por në NBA Basketbollist!
> 
> Zgjidhja?........................Kobi Brajant
> 
> 
> Pershendetje z.Metbala .


*Përshëndetje z. Jul_linda, mirë se erdhët sërish në "sofrën tonë" të përbashkët....

Zgjidhja sigurisht që është e sdaktë si çdo herë...

Ju përshëndes edhe me një anagram - ndërrimor të dyfisht:

*

*MINE E. KOSTA,
Më doli këngëtare;
Kur anagramova së dyti –
SEKINE TOMA,
Më doli regjisore kosovare!

Zgjidhja?............................ *

----------


## jul-linda

MINE E. KOSTA,
Më doli këngëtare;
Kur anagramova së dyti –
SEKINE TOMA,
Më doli regjisore kosovare!

Zgjidhja?............................ mos eshte gje Emine Toska , nuk jam e sigurte ..

----------


## Roi

Pershendetje Z.Agim,
Te uroj shume per kete temen e re, e cila na ka munguar shume.
Urime ndrrimi i moteve, Shendet Lumturi Dashuri ne familjen tuaj.


RIAD BABIM

E pret kohen me bore,
qe te rreshet me mire.
Te troket der me der,
Hapjani shtepin.

Zgjedhja...............?

----------


## KUJTIM CAMI

Përshëndetje të gjithë anagramistëve.
Gëzuar vitin e ri 2009!
Në veçanti një GËZUAR të madhe për shefin z. Agim.
Nga mot GËZUAR z.Agim ky vit sjelltë për ju më të mirat e kësaj bote.

----------


## Çaushi

*RIAD BABIM*
E pret kohen me bore,
qe te rreshet me mire.
Te troket der me der,
Hapjani shtepin.

*Zgjedhja...............? BABADIMRI!*


*Pershendetje Roi....Gezuar 2009!*

----------


## maryp

ME BEHET QEFI QE QENKA HAPUR SERISH KJO TEME DHE FALENDEROJ ZOTIN AGIM PER KETE..
PERFITOJ NGA RASTI PER TJU URUAR TE GJITHEVE GEZUAR VITIN E RI 2009 DHE PLOT LUMTURI NE JETAT TUAJA DHE TE FAMILJAREVE ... 

MARJANA

----------


## Besoja

Nje here Gezuar vitin e ri 2009!
Kujt i thoni babadimri ju lutem pak.......
Ju pershendes te gjitheve dhe kam bindjen se do kalojme bukur ne kete teme qe ka ahapur shefi.
Zv.shefi dv

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Të gjitha të arriturat në temën ENIGMAT  GJËZAT, janë rezultat i pakontestueshëm i punës dhe i angazhimit të anëtarëve të zedhshëm të sofrës sonë.

	Për këtë kontribut me vlera të çmuara, të dhënë në përgjithësi enigmatikës gjithëshqipëtare, ndjej obligim moral që publikisht tu falenderohem të gjithë atyre me emër e mbiemër, meqenëse këtë e merituan me punën e tyre të pa lodhshme e të vazhdueshme.

	Temës ENIGMAT  GJËZAT, i pari iu është bashkangjitur poeti dhe shkrimtari shqiptar, i cili momentalisht jeton dhe vepron në Selanik  Edmon Zhulali - Mondi, së pari me zgjidhjen e enigmave  gjëzave, e pastaj seriozisht iu përvesh punës në sajimin e anagramit  ndërrimorit, pas tij, me shumë pasion, temës i kontribuoi poetja Lediana Kapaj  Diana, pas saj radhiten Riza Bërbatovci  mjeshtër i enigmatikës, i cili në mënyrë shumëdimensioanle e në vazhdimësi ka kontribuar e kontribuoi në avansimin e shumë enigmave, boton fjalëkryqa në gazeta ditore, ka të hapur blogun e vet me enigma, ishte shumë aktiv në forumin shqiptar në temën tjetër me anagrame  ndërrimore, pastaj temës iu bashkua miku im Adem Gashi nga Danimarka e largët, një enigmat  gjëzëtar i pasionuar pas anagramit  ndërrimorit, e me punën e tij precize e begatoi temën ENIGMAT  GJËZAT, pas tij radhiten Agimi 1, Xheladin Hamza - poet nga Rahoveci, Magyp  një anëtare shumë precize dhe jashtzakonisht e kujdeshme, pastaj e panjohura, e cila si bleta non-stop duke dhënë kontribut temës, Çaushi, një enigmat  gjëzëtar i palodhshëm dhe i çmendur pas anagramit  ndërrimorit, i vlerësuar nga të gjithë anëtarët e sofrës sonë, i shpallur për Kampion apsolut në zgjidhje, pastaj vjen Poeti, Tevelizori  një zgjedhës fenomenal dhe sajues në nivel, Hajla Rugova, Xani 1, Juli-nda - një tandem i harmonizaur me Arbenin 30, ndërsa Arbeni 30, një çun  mjaft atraktiv e shakaxhi në nivel, Behari  një zgjedhës i përpikt e sajues i mrekudhueshëm, 007 i mbijetuar  poashtu zgjedhës e sajues, Apollion, Tell-me -More, nitRoshi  i cili temën e kritikoi, pastaj radhiten Xhori, Gjasthë listat, A-Tilda, Gjakushi, pastaj temës ia shtoi cilësinë Besoja  zëvendësshefi im, i cili i dha një kolorit të mrekudhueshëm me humorin e tij të lehtë, poeti Raiza Qato, në fund Kujtim Cami... 

Kërkoj ndjesë nëse kam kaluar ndonjerin nga anëtarët e sofrës sonë pa ia përmendur emrin... 

	Poashtu i falenderohem lexuesve  të Forumit shqiptar dhe të temës ENIGMAT  GJËZAT, që në numër nuk ishin të pakt...

	Së dyti, po e ripërsërisë planin tim në vijim, se nga tema ENIGMAT  GJËZAT, planifikoj pra të botoj një libër me anagrame  ndërrimore, nga autorët që i kanë botuar në temën ENIGMAT  GJËZAT, paraprakisht pasi të përzgjidhen, me biografitë e shkurtëra të autorëve, e në këtë drejtim, paraprakisht mendoj se duhet të formojmë komisionin përzgjedhës, e pastaj edhe një herë të rishqyrtohen dhe secili anagram  ndërrimor, i cili fiton tri vota pro, nga pesë anëtarët e komisionit, ai anagram  ndërrimor, të të përfshihet në libër.

	Nëse më lejoni, në këtë Komision, do t'i kisha propozuar: Adem Gashin  për kryetar, Edmond Shallvarin  Mondin, Tevelizorin , Riza Bërbatovcin  si dhe Besojën  për anëtare.

	Poqese mendoni ndryshe, ju ftoj që të bëni propozimin tuaj.

Me respekt!*

----------


## Agim Metbala

_Z. Roi, Kujtim Cami, mygyp dhe Besoja, mirë se erdhët sërish në "sofrën tuaj", ju falenderohem për mbështetje, ju falenderohem për përgëzime...

Të gjithë anëtarëve të "sofrës sonë" dhe të gjithë lexuesve të respektuar të temës sonë, Ju dëshiroj shëndet, fat, harmoni... e realizofshit të gjitha objektivat e parashtruara...

Uroj që Viti i Ri, për Ju të jet më i begatshëm në të gjitha mënyrat dhe format e mundshme!_

----------


## Agim Metbala

[B]Ne do të marshojmë bashkarisht përpara deri në pahufi...

[/B]

*MELISA U. TETI,
Këndon bukur thonë 
Kjo këngëtarja jonë!

Zgjidhja?..................*

----------


## Roi

O mire se te gjetem Shef,
Po si e kam Z. Shefin. Hahahahah.
Kaloni nje nate te hareshme sonte..

*
ERDHI VITI I TËRI,  B*

Me knaqesi ne gjdo shtepi
E stolisur per ket dite..


Zgjedhja...........?

----------


## Agim Metbala

> O mire se te gjetem Shef,
> Po si e kam Z. Shefin. Hahahahah.
> Kaloni nje nate te hareshme sonte..
> 
> *
> ERDHI VITI I TËRI,  B*
> 
> Me knaqesi ne gjdo shtepi
> E stolisur per ket dite..
> ...


*I respektuar Roi, nuk di a e ke stolisur mirë bredhin? Nëse jo, ngutu... po afrohet koha...*

----------

